# Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2013)

*Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Ich denke, hier passt es am besten rein.

Ich kann erst später ein Foto posten, aber es geht um folgendes: bei der Dunstabzugshauber meiner Eltern geht einer der Schalter nicht mehr richtig. Ich hab das mal auseinandergebaut: innen drin ist eine Art "Microschalter", aber ich weiß nicht, wie man den genau nennt... der Schalter ist ein kleines quadratisches Gehäuse, und oben drauf ist eine Metall-Delle, die man runterdrückt, dann klickt es leise. Bei dem betreffenden Schalter ist das alles aber sehr "ausgeleiert", es klickt kaum mehr. 

Der Schalter bzw. das Gehäuse hat 3 Füße, ist also 3-polig.

Danke


----------



## Verminaard (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Sieht der etwa so aus?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ja, nennt sich auch Mikroschalter.
Sind normalerweise genormt
Habe auf die Schnelle diese Seite gefunden. Vielleicht hilft sie dir etwas weiter. Oder diese hier.

Mit Foto kann man genaueres sagen.
Die 3 Metallfuesse: Ein Pol ist der Eingang, ein Pol der Oeffnerkontakt, der andere der Schliesserkontakt.
Das muesstest beim alten Schalter messen, wo die Draehte angeschlossen waren. Im Normalfall der Schliesserkontakt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Anbei ein Foto - das runde in der Mitte ist ein Blech, was etwas nach oben gewölbt ist. Das ganze Teil ist etwas kleiner als 1x1cm. Und ich glaub, das "Taster" vlt korrekter ist, denn das rastet nicht ein nach dem Drücken.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Hast du vielleicht die Marke oder noch besser die genaue Type der Dunstabzugshaube?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Den Typ müsste ich morgen nochmal nachsehen, aber es ist alles an Elektro von Bosch bei meinen Eltern, war eine Komplettküche, allerdings auch schon ca 13-14 Jahre alt. Die Haube ist eine ausziehbare Unterschrank-Haube, also keine mit "Kamin" oder so, und genauer gesagt ist es sogar eine "Flachschirmhaube", also wenn sie eingefahren ist, sieht man sie kaum.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Der Typ wuerd weiterhelfen.
Gerade bisschen herumgesucht. Gibt ja doch eine große Auswahl 
Koennte noch auf der Arbeit Kollegen fragen, falls ich selber nicht fuendig werde.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

vielleicht mal im örtlichen küchen-center (plana etc.) nachfragen, was das sein könnte. die sollten das ja wissen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Ich konnte jetzt erst nachsehen - leider finde ich keine Angaben außer auf der Schalterplatine

166 312 T85

und 

13400-213-03


Und auf dem Haubenteil, an dem das Panel verschraubt ist, steht PP-TV 30FR



Frage: könnte man einfach eine neue Flachschirmhaube kaufen und drunterschrauben, oder muss der Schacht, der im Schrank verläuft, GANZ genau zur Haube passen ?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Geh damit einfach zu deinem Elektriker oder Küchenstudio, da solltest du das problemlos bekommen.

Alternativ kannst du ja auch mal beim reichelt stöbern. Mit der Bezeichnung wirst du da eventuell auch fündig.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Frage: könnte man einfach eine neue Flachschirmhaube kaufen und drunterschrauben, oder muss der Schacht, der im Schrank verläuft, GANZ genau zur Haube passen ?


 

Ist die Jetztige eine Umlufthaube oder hat sie einen richtigen Abzug nach aussen?
Wenn mit Abzug muss eine neue von den Anschluessen her passen.
Eine Umlufthaube ist unproblematisch, die muss nur in die Aussparung passen, der Rest ist Kosmetik.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

@zappaeask: das ist halt ne kleine, midn 13 Jahre alte Schaltplatine, denke nicht, dass so ein Teil bei Reichelt oder so noch zu haben ist  wenn überhaupt, dann halt zufällig ein mikroschalter in der gleichen Größe. 


@Verminaard: da ist Hängeschrank, und die Haube ist drunter. Im hinteren Bereich geht die Luft dann in den Schrank und oberhalb des Schrankes wieder raus. D.h in etwa wie auf der Zeichnung. Ich weiß halt nicht, ob da einfach "nur" ein Schach ist, oder ob da noch was drin ist und ob genauen die Maße wichtig sind.


----------



## dekay55 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Isn SMD Mikrotaster, sollte man überall bekommen, schaust mal bei Bürklin oder Reichelt. 
https://www.buerklin.com/default.asp?event=ShowStichwortSE(Taster und Schalter SMD-)

Muss ja nicht exakt der gleiche sein, nen baugleicher würds auch tun, muss halt mal mim Messschieber ausmessen und das passende raussuchen.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Entweder du bastelst einen neuen Mikroschalter rein, wie *dekay55* schon erwaehnte. Ist halt bisschen Fummelei und vielleicht findest du auf Anhieb nicht den Richtigen.

Wenn du die komplette Abzugshaube wechseln willst: im Normalfall sind das Feste Einbaumaße. Soweit ich weis gibts die in 55, 60, 70, 80 und 90cm Breite. Rest muesste passen. Wichtig waer noch das Abzugsrohr, dessen Durchmesser. Sollte irgendwas um die 120 oder 125mm sein. Manche haben auch ein 150mm Abzugsrohr. Das muesstest du vorher ausmessen. 

Zu deinen Angaben der Dunstabzugshaube, da hab weder ich noch Zulieferer von uns was gefunden.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Für das Geld was die kosten könntest du auch einfach welche auf Verdacht bestellen. Aber wie gesagt, geh doch mal beim örtlichen Elektriker bzw. Fachhändler mit Werkstatt vorbei. Die haben das garantiert da oder zumindest was passendes.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Für das Geld was die kosten könntest du auch einfach welche auf Verdacht bestellen. Aber wie gesagt, geh doch mal beim örtlichen Elektriker bzw. Fachhändler mit Werkstatt vorbei. Die haben das garantiert da oder zumindest was passendes.


 Naja, hier in Köln hast Du an sich kaum mehr ne "Werkstatt um die Ecke" mehr, nur direkt spezialisierte Werkstätten, die gut Kohle sehen wollen, oder Hinterhofklitschen, bei denen Du auch nicht weißt, was gebacken ist, oder direkt ab zum Kundendienst   meine Eltern wüssten zB außer dem offziellen Kundendienst gar nicht, welchem Reparaturdienst man vertrauen könnte... 


Ich hab aber jetzt bei Bosch die Haube gefunden UND auch per Explosionszeichnung die kleine Platine mit den Microschaltern entdeckt als einzelnes Ersatzteil. NUR die Taster gibt es aber nicht einzeln. Also, jetzt sieht es so aus: ich werde einen der anderen Schalter "auslöten" und mit dem defekten tauschen, und wenn das klappt, dann ist es okay. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann kommt ne neue komplett Haube her, denn: dieses Ersatzteil nennt sich "Bedienmodul" und kostet 180€     Das ist mehr als eine aktuelle gleichgute Haube, und nach dem Steuergerät ist das Bedienmodul zweitteuerste Ersatzteil bei dieser Haube, teurer als ein neues Gebläse...


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Hier gehts ja nicht darum einem Reparaturdienst zu vertrauen, sondern einfach darum einen passenden Microschalter zu kaufen. Es wird ja wohl in Köln einen Laden geben in dem man Elektronikbauteile bekommt!? 

Conrad hats glaub ich keinen da, aber sicher etwas vergleichbares. Sowas gibts überall, sogar hier in dem schrecklichen Kaff Heilbronn wüsste ich 2 Läden...

Edith sagt: http://vandermeyden.de/ der sieht doch nicht schlecht aus?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Da muss ich mal schauen. Allerdings hab ich den alten Schalter nicht auslöten können, scheint wohl auch noch verklebt zu sein...


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Zur Not nimmst du das ganze Ding mit hin, so wie ich die Webseite deute scheint der Besitzer gerne auch mal gerne mit Hand an zu legen. Am Besten vorher anrufen ob der sowas wirklich hat. Wenn nicht, dann weiß der garantiert wo man sowas in Köln bekommt. Die Elektronikbastler kennen sich bestimmt ohnehin alle...


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie heißen die Schalter, und wo bekommt man sie?*

Ich werde da mal hingehen - heute bei nem Test ging allerdings auch die Lüftung nicht mehr an, nur das Licht... nachher ist da doch nicht nur der Taster defekt, sondern irgendwas in der Schalteinheit... 


Ansonsten gibt es ein paar neue Dunstabzugshauben in der gleichen Bauweise zwischen 100 und 200€, die wohl passen würden. Da muss man nur aufpassen: bei einigen ist keine Frontblende dabei, die kostet dann nochmal 40-50€ extra - verrückt, ne als recht gut bewertete Bosch-Haube für 160€, und nur die Blende kostet fast 1/3 Aufpreis...


----------

